# Wife and this man heart reaction for every post on facebook



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

I think I know the answer but I still need your feedback. what does it mean when my wife react to every picture post for this guy with a heart and he does the same for her posts on facebook?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Think we need a bit more detail.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Wife and this guy that I never met and I dont know react to each selfie/pic post with heart. her facebook account does not include any picture of the husband. 
no back story really - but husband feels wife started taken care of herself more - and her pictures on facebook not wearing wedding ring.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

blackclover3 said:


> Wife and this guy that I never met and I dont know react to each selfie/pic post with heart. her facebook account does not include any picture of the husband.
> no back story really - but husband feels wife started taken care of herself more - and her pictures on facebook not wearing wedding ring.


That's concerning, especially that she has been taking care of herself lately. Do you ever write anything on her timeline? A flirty post, something that identifies you as her husband. Or did you try to post on her timeline a picture of you two? Do you know who he might be? a childhood friend, a coworker, or is he somebody that she added lately to her fb friends list? do your investigation before mentioning anything to her about him.


----------



## manowar (Oct 3, 2020)

Sounds like your wife met a new beta male.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have you asked her who he is? Have you done any research on who he is?. What does his Facebook page say about him?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

How long have you been married, how old are you both?


----------



## SRCSRC (Nov 28, 2020)

Ask her about removing her wedding ring. WTF is that all about?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> Wife and this guy that I never met and I dont know react to each selfie/pic post with heart. her facebook account does not include any picture of the husband.
> no back story really - but husband feels wife started taken care of herself more - and her pictures on facebook not wearing wedding ring.


You seem to be talking in the third person. Are you the husband?


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like passive aggressive stuff on her part. The guy posts selfies? That's a little unusual.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

do they know each other from the past? like high school or something.
often i will see a post show up, like on FB, and i just heart it to show i am still out here and kind of agree with what they are posting. it really does not mean anything else other than "good morning, good to see u are still alive"


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

It is pretty obvious what is going on.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> Wife and this guy that I never met and I dont know react to each selfie/pic post with heart. her facebook account does not include any picture of the husband.
> no back story really - but husband feels wife started taken care of herself more - and her pictures on facebook not wearing wedding ring.


Does she normally wear her ring? If she took it off just for the purpose of posting a picture I would be really upset with her. The heart thing by itself isn't necessarily an issue, but taking her ring off for public postings is.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You seem to be talking in the third person. Are you the husband?


Yea, I caught that too. Makes me think of Jimmy from the Seinfeld sitcom.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

At least an emotional affair, at worst a physical affair.

Does she spend a lot of time out of the house?

Are you away on work trips often?

Any "girls" nights?

Are there any pictures of you and your wife on her Fbook?

Very little info here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I am not wearing my rings at the moment because my finger joints have become swollen and it was a struggle to get them off. It was either that or wait until I needed to get the fire brigade to cut them off.

So not wearing rings doesn't automatically mean anything bad.


----------



## Willnotbill (May 13, 2021)

I think I would ask her who the guy is and how she knows him to see what her reaction is like. If she was evasive and said something like "Just some guy from work" it would get my radar moving.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

+1 @MattMatt I take mine off all the time for boxing and then I forget to put it back on.

I don’t ❤ posts on Facebook and change my marriage status though.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> I am not wearing my rings at the moment because my finger joints have become swollen and it was a struggle to get them off. It was either that or wait until I needed to get the fire brigade to cut them off.
> 
> So not wearing rings doesn't automatically mean anything bad.


I've gone without a ring for a time or due to work or some other things, but that isn't what I think happened here. I was under the impression she took them off just for the pics on FB.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I've gone without a ring for a time or due to work or some other things, but that isn't what I think happened here. I was under the impression she took them off just for the pics on FB.


Yes. Women and rings is different than guys and rings.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> I am not wearing my rings at the moment because my finger joints have become swollen and it was a struggle to get them off. It was either that or wait until I needed to get the fire brigade to cut them off.


I'Ve got the same problem.


----------

